# What do you get if you cross a Grizzly with a Polar Bear? Some sort of Hybrid???



## david_larch (Feb 5, 2012)

I just recently picked up this saw. I finished setting it up a few days ago and have been wondering about adding an additional wing similar to your router wing. can you share how you mounted it?


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I also have this saw and a HF 2hp dust collector. The saw is at the end of the run, but still the dc does a good job of collecting most of the dust, just some that remains in the corners. I have the peachtree cast iron router table mounted on the left side, as my right side sits up against a wall. When I need to cut large panels, I roll the saw to the left some, since it is on a mobile base. I agree, the saw is great, wish I got a discount like you.


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

I am glad to read this,as I am seriously thinking about ordering this saw.Have finally got tired of my craftsman that was built in the 60's and is about woreout.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi David, to mount the router table I just drilled some holes and thru-bolted it with 1/4-20 bolts. I drilled 3 holes in the end of the cast iron extension and 2 in the angle iron rail at the rear of the saw.










For the front rail, I used a single flat head (countersunk) screw in a hole that was already in the rail. I think this one is 5/16-18. Normal hex bolts would have interfered with the fence. I also made the top of the router table overhang the front rail slightly (about 1/4") for more support. I found that 3/4 baltic birch was the perfect thickness to use this overhang and still make the top even with the cast wing.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review and good looking router table additiion. enjoy!


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Congrats on your new saw. Sounds like it has plenty of power!!

I hope you get years of enjoyment out of it.

That seems to be a pretty popular model right now for Grizzly and quite a few LJ members have bought them.

Nice router wing upgrade that you have added to it.


----------



## rasp (Mar 20, 2012)

I am considering ordering this saw. going to sell some stuff on Kijiji and snatch one up, before they're all gone!


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Rex I have the same saw have it now almost a year .Saw works great and have not have any problems with it at all after set up,Saw cuts every thing I throw at it from 3 inch hard maple and walnut , to 2×4 great saw for the price also like the router table built in going to do the same soon


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice review, you should be very happy with that machine. I have a bunch of Grizzly stuff too and have never had any problems with anything


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

I bought that same saw when it first came out. Here are the following problems I have had so far with the saw…extension wing warped when I got it, the adjusting screws on the fence where cross threaded, and the sticker angle gauge came off. I have not had many more problems than that. It really is not to bad of a saw but I do wish I had saved up and bought something better.


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

well I finally done it,I just ordered a G0715p table saw.I might regret not buying the G1023 3hp saw but compaired to the old craftsman I have now ,it is either3/4 hp or 1 hp can't find a tag on the motor.It should do what I need it to.I do a review later.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Have you checked the alignment of the blade to the fence/miter gauge at different heights? Just curious because I'm looking into this saw and this alignment issue with the blade at different heights being off has popped up more than once in reviews on here. I know you said you checked alignment with blade to fence but have you checked this at different heights?


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

Tomj - I know just the problem you're talking about. It actually worried me for a while, so I did a simple check that didn't involve a dial indicator or anything that scientific. I clamped a piece of plywood above the blade and slowly raised the blade to full height like I was creating a zero-clearance insert. If the blade alignment had changed by much, it would have started to rub against one side of the kerf and squeal or something like that, but it didn't. So the alignment can't have changed by any appreciable amount.

This problem seems to unfortunately be very hit or miss. I also would venture to say that more people get saws that don't have the problem than do, but those who do are just very vocal about it (understandably). Another encouraging thing is that the people who have had the problem have good experiences with returning it to Grizzly. So I guess if this is really the saw you want, just cross your fingers. It really is an awesome saw.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, I appreciate it. I know more than often people are going to be more vocal about the problems their having than the problems they are not. I just want to be as sure as I can be and make sure I'm not just wishful thinking. I'm at the point where I narrowed it down to the Craftsmen 22116 (which was on sale for $888.88) I'm sure it will go on sale again. Craftsmen has cabinet mounted trunnions although I believe they are a bit different from beefier cabinet saw cabinet mounted trunnions. Originally I wanted the Ridgid R4512 but that has problems, than steel city 359000c or g, that has a number of problems, Grizzly always seemed like one of the stronger candidates but I wasn't sure how hard it would be to convert it 110v. After looking at the manual on the Grizzly site I see it's not the biggest issue. I am glad your happy with your saw and thanks again for your fast reply.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

I run my saw on 220, but converting to 110 just requires a $6 transformer and the purchase of a new plug. So, like you said, not a big issue.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Yup, the g0715 is looking better and better plus I have a 5% off my entire purchase coupon for Grizzly. Just going be a pain in the a** getting it upstairs to my shop (this is one reason I have not decided to buy a cabinet saw with it being so heavy, my shop is on the second floor of a house my brother and I live in) My other brother is a big guy (Marine) and used to move furniture for a living so he's going to help out with that one. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

I have two questions after reading this review and the various comments posted by others. Are the front and rear fence rails each a single length of metal or are they spliced together in the middle? Are the tabletop wings also cast iron? Thanks.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

WoodNDust -

Yes, the fence rails are both single piece, not spliced. And yes, the wings are cast iron.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice review, and a gr8 router install addition.


----------

